
Ask HN: How to tell I'm ready to found a startup? - slavaukraini
It&#x27;s always been my dream to start my own start-up. I think I have some pretty good ideas, but whenever I think about acting on them, I feel like it&#x27;s too soon, I still have so much more to learn... but then I&#x27;m afraid if I go on like this, I&#x27;ll never get started. How do I recognize the right moment?
======
wjossey
Financial security is a huge hurdle, and it’s one of the few things you can’t
“fake till you make it”. It means something different to everyone, but it
should mean six to twelve months minimum of living without an income will not
crush you. When I co-founded Eager, it took us six months to raise pre seed
funding, and it honestly felt quick in hindsight. My wife and I had well over
a year of savings to pull from, and so we didn’t have to go into debt while I
founded the company.

You have 1,000 other things you’ll stress about starting a startup. Not
worrying about paying rent and feeding yourself is a big one to check off.

